# Time Pieces -- SIGNED, LTD EDITION ANTHOLOGY



## Ian Whates (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi, just to let Chronicles readers know about a new book which I've edited and published (official launch: November 11th 2006)


*TIME PIECES*​ 
*AN ANTHOLOGY OF EIGHT PREVIOUSLY UNPUBLISHED STORIES OF SPECULATION AND IMAGINATION. *
*ISSUED AS A SPECIAL LIMITED EDITION. *​ 
*ONLY 500 COPIES WILL BE PRINTED, WITH EACH ONE INDIVIDUALLY NUMBERED AND SIGNED BY ALL CONTRIBUTORS.*​ 

Contents: 

Introduction
Caer Cold – *Liz Williams*
State Your Name – *Jon Courtenay Grimwood*
The Disappeared – *Sarah Singleton*
The Globe of the Genius – *Ian Watson*
Minstrels’ Fold – *Steve Cockayne*
A Very British Paranorm – *Stephen Baxter*
The Chalice – *Mark Robson*
It’s About Time! – *Ian Whates*
The book is signed by all contributors, including the cover artist -- Hollywood conceptual artist *Fangorn *(_Eyes Wide Shut, A.I. Artificial Intelligenece, Corpse Bride, Northern Lights_ etc.)

Further details at: Untitled Document


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 2, 2006)

Best of luck with this, Ian - some familiar names on there.


----------



## KoffeeKat (Nov 2, 2006)

Ordered (and paid for) my copy today!
Should have it by Monday....can't wait!


----------



## Ian Whates (Nov 4, 2006)

I said:


> Best of luck with this, Ian - some familiar names on there.


 
Thanks Brian, yes, it's been a busy six months putting it all together... but well worth it -- I'm chuffed with the finished book. Hope others are too.


----------



## Ian Whates (Nov 4, 2006)

KoffeeKat said:


> Ordered (and paid for) my copy today!
> Should have it by Monday....can't wait!


 
Hi KoffeKat, Many thanks for the order. Hope you're pleased with the book. If so, feel free to mention it here... if not, let me know in private!


----------



## KoffeeKat (Nov 4, 2006)

Ian Whates said:


> Hope you're pleased with the book. If so, feel free to mention it here... if not, let me know in private!


Very impressed, although it's been swiped as a Christmas present from the wife, so I've  only been "allowed" a quick look before it was whisked away to be wrapped!
Can't wait for the fat guy in the red suit to stick it under the tree.


----------



## BookStop (Nov 4, 2006)

You guys better hurry and put an order - I already bought mine


----------



## KoffeeKat (Nov 4, 2006)

Robert M. Blevins said:


> Actually, sounds like a damn fine book.


It is!......so buy a copy!


----------



## Ian Whates (Nov 4, 2006)

Many thanks for coming to the book's defence, people. Robert and I have been chatting off-forum and have resolved matters, hopefully without leaving any bad feelings on either side. I think Robert accepts that the duplication of name was not deliberate and I have made apology for the unfortunate coincidence.

On to brighter matters: glad you're pleased with the book, Koffeekat (don't worry, Christmas isn't _that _far away), and Bookstop, yours is on the way. 

Happy reading!


----------



## Ian Whates (Nov 14, 2006)

Time Pieces was officially launched at Novacon on Friday 10th November, during the Immanion book launch -- thanks to Storm Constantine for allowing me to share the stage. 

The launch went well, with books selling and wine flowing... what more could anyone wish for?


----------



## Donna Scott (Nov 17, 2006)

Iaaaaaan!! Helllooooo!
Very pleased with the copy of _Time _Pieces that I bought at the weekend. It kept my brain entertained all the way to a London where I went to a seminar that didn't.


----------



## Ian Whates (Nov 18, 2006)

Donna Scott said:


> Iaaaaaan!! Helllooooo!
> Very pleased with the copy of _Time _Pieces that I bought at the weekend. It kept my brain entertained all the way to a London where I went to a seminar that didn't.


 
Hi Donna,

Welcome to Chronicles!! It's great to see you here.  Glad you enjoyed the book, and sorry that the seminar was not the most stimulating.  Hopefully the book helped the journey go all the quicker, at least.


----------



## BookStop (Nov 18, 2006)

Yay- I got mine! Can't wait to read it.


----------



## Ian Whates (Dec 3, 2006)

Just to give everyone a quick update, 160 copies of the book have gone already, and it's only been out for a couple of weeks. As it says at the top, numbers are very limited and there will *not *be a 2nd edition. So anyone who wants to guarantee getting hold of a copy of this highly collectable anthology... hurry!!  

I'm generally able to send books out the day after I receive cleared payment, so if you're looking for that special gift which none of your friends or relatives will already have, there's still plenty of time to get a copy of the book before Chritmas!

Oh, and _Time Pieces_ has also just received its first review -- a 5 star review on Amazon UK... which isn't a bad way to start. 

Thanks to all the forum members who've already bought a copy. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## dwndrgn (Dec 4, 2006)

How do I get a copy?


----------



## Ian Whates (Dec 4, 2006)

dwndrgn said:


> How do I get a copy?


 

Hi Dwndrgn, the book can be ordered via the website: Untitled Document, payment either by Paypal or by cheque drawn in UK pounds.

I've just checked, and I did send you an email last month confirming payment details (shipping to the US etc) in response to your enquiry on the website. Apologies if for some reason you never received it -- I'll send again!


----------



## dwndrgn (Dec 4, 2006)

It probably got lost in my junkmail folder, this time of year I get so much I don't even look at it and trash it.  So, I just sent in another message giving my alternative email (my work one) so if you send today, I'll be able to order today, and then we'll all be happy!


----------



## Ian Whates (Dec 4, 2006)

dwndrgn said:


> It probably got lost in my junkmail folder, this time of year I get so much I don't even look at it and trash it. So, I just sent in another message giving my alternative email (my work one) so if you send today, I'll be able to order today, and then we'll all be happy!


 

Hi dwndrgn, I've sent a reply to the original email address. sorry. Believe it or not, I can't get to the new messages on the website at the moment... due to massive spam attack!  Should sort that out in the next day or so and I'll then repeat the message to the alternative email. We *will *get you a copy of the book!


----------



## Donna Scott (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Ian - just posted a review on the reviews section!


----------



## dwndrgn (Dec 5, 2006)

Just placed my order!


----------



## Ian Whates (Dec 7, 2006)

Book's on the way, dwndrgn. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## dwndrgn (Dec 7, 2006)

danke schoen!


----------

